# Παρουσιαστείτε! > Θέλουμε να σας γνωρίσουμε >  Γεια σας, χάρηκα που σας βρήκα!!!

## Sunshine

Elpisw o'ti to Greeklish den tha sas diskolevie polli na me katalavete? Eimai apo thn Nea Yorki alla menw polla xronia stin Athina. Agapaw ta zoa para polli kai idika ta poulia. Tora exo ena amazon, tha sas stielw fotografies. Palia eixa ena african grey alla pethane distichos. Den agorazo pia zoa apo pet shop n apo to exoteriko.... ematha to mathima mou. Exo kai 4 gates, persia kai himalaya. Simetexw se polla ksena forum, ta Agglika mou einai poli kalitera!!!  
Sas evxoumai kali chronia 2011!
Renate

----------


## zack27

Καλως ηρθες στη παρεα μας.Να χαιρεσαι ολα τα ζωακια σου και περιμενουμε πολλες φωτο .Ξερω οτι πρεπει να γραφεις με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες αλλα θα σου το πουν οι παλαιοτεροι.καλη διαμονη!!!

----------


## Sunshine

Ευχαριστω zack27! Αν θελετε μπορω να γραψω με ελληνικους χαρακτηρες αλλα με πολλα λαθη!!!!!   :Ashamed0005:   Ελπιζω θα μου δεκτειτε oπως ειμαι...   :Sign0024: ;;     Δεν εχω καταφερει να ανεβαζω φωτογραφεια ακομα.. αλλα θα μαθω.

 :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:   :Humming Bird A:

----------


## zack27

Λοιπον φωτο θα ανβασεις με τον εξης τροπο : Θα πας στη σελιδα αυτη   http://imageshack.us/   θα κανεις upload τη φωτο που θες και μετα θα κανεις copy το πεδιο Forum Thumbnail το url εννοω και paste μετα στο θεμα σου .Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα , περιμενουμε φωτο και παρουσιαση στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα .Καλη επιτυχια

----------


## Sunshine

> Λοιπον φωτο θα ανβασεις με τον εξης τροπο : Θα πας στη σελιδα αυτη   http://imageshack.us/   θα κανεις upload τη φωτο που θες και μετα θα κανεις copy το πεδιο Forum Thumbnail το url εννοω και paste μετα στο θεμα σου .Ελπιζω να σε βοηθησα , περιμενουμε φωτο και παρουσιαση στην αντιστοιχη ενοτητα .Καλη επιτυχια


Που ειναι το "πεδιο Forum Thumbnail" ;  Καταφερα να ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες στο album μου και στο signature αλλα οχι εδω στο κιμενο....


[/IMG]

----------


## zack27

> Που ειναι το "πεδιο Forum Thumbnail" ;  Καταφερα να ανεβαζω φωτογραφιες στο album μου και στο signature αλλα οχι εδω στο κιμενο....
> 
> 
> [/IMG]



Το πεδιο Forum Thumbnai ειναι στη δευτερη σελιδα μετα που ανεβαζεις τη φωτο σου στη πεταει αυτοματα .
Κανεις copy kai paste μετα στο κειμενο σου εδω .

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Καλώς ήρθες Ρενάτε καλή χρονιά επίσης.Να σου ζήσουν τα ζωάκια σου.ότι έκανες με την υπογραφή θα κάνεις και με τις φωτογραφίες στα post.Όσο για τα λάθη μην σε νοιάζει δεν έχουμε πρόβλημα θα καταλάβουμε τι θέλεις να πεις έτσι και αλλιώς.Αν δυσκολεύεσαι με τα Ελληνικά τότε μπορείς και Greeklish γιατί είσαι εξαίρεση στους όρους συμμετοχής,που λέει.Γ. Απαγορεύεται η χρήση greeklish. Είναι κουραστικά, και γι’ αυτό η  χρήση της ελληνικής αλφαβήτου εξασφαλίζει μεγαλύτερη θέαση για τα  μηνύματά σας. Αυτή η απαγόρευση δεν ισχύει για αλλοδαπούς, για μέλη που  δεν γνωρίζουν αρκετά την ελληνική γλώσσα, και για μέλη των οποίων οι  ηλεκτρονικοί υπολογιστές δεν υποστηρίζουν τη χρήση ελληνικής γλώσσας.
*Όροι Συμμετοχής στο GreekBirdClub.com*

----------


## douke-soula

καλως ορισες Ρενατε καλη διαμονη :bye:  :bye:  :bye:

----------


## jk21

οπως σου ειπε και ο κωστας μπορεις να γραφεις οπως θελεις .θα διευκολυνει πολλους και η αναγραφη στα ελληνικα οσα και να ειναι τα λαθη σου! λαθος δεν θα ειναι αυτα που θα γραψεις αλλα αυτοι που δεν θα το εκτιμησουν!!!  στο φορουμ εχουμε και ενα μελος τον JAMIE που ειναι πολυ καλος μας φιλος και ζει στην αμερικη,ενω προσφατα το καλοκαιρι τον γνωρισαμε και απο κοντα! ο jamie συνηθως γραφει τα μηνυματα του τοσο στα αγγλικα ,οσο και σε ελληνικα σπαστα και δεν υπαρχει κανενα προβλημα


ΚΑΛΩς ΗΡΘΕς στην παρεα  μας!!!

----------


## xXx

Γεια σου Renate και καλωσόρισες στην όμορφη παρέα μας. Ελπίζω να σου αρέσει το φόρουμ μας και να μας βοηθήσεις να μάθουμε πράγματα που ξέρεις....όσο για τα greeklish νομίζω δεν θα πρέπει να αγχώνεσαι αφού στην κεντρική σελίδα του φόρουμ δεξιά έχει ένα gadget που λέει greeklish to greek...εκεί μέσα γράφεις ότι θέλεις σε greeklish και τα κάνει αυτόματα ελληνικά με το πάτημα ενός κουμπιού και μόνο....μετά με ένα copy paste μεταφέρεις το κείμενο πολύ εύκολα εκεί που θες να το τοποθετήσεις. Καλή διαμονή και πάλι.

----------


## Sunshine

> Το πεδιο Forum Thumbnai ειναι στη δευτερη σελιδα μετα που ανεβαζεις τη φωτο σου στη πεταει αυτοματα .
> Κανεις copy kai paste μετα στο κειμενο σου εδω .




Uploaded with ImageShack.us


OK καταλαβα....ηθελε απλα copy/paste.... τοσιν ωρα παταγα το "insert image" κουβι πανο απο το παραθυρο... να εισαι καλα!

----------


## xXx

Uploaded with ImageShack.us  <---και αν θέλεις μπορείς πριν κάνεις copy paste να σβήνεις και αυτή τη διαφημιστική γραμμή για να μην τη βγάζει κάτω από τη φωτογραφία.

----------


## Sunshine

_Ευχαριστω θερμα για τα λογια σας. θα προσπαθησω να γραψω με  Ελληνικες χαρακτηρες γιατι τοξερο πως ειναι κουραστικο να διαβασεις το  Greeklish!  Βρηκα και ενα  website  που διορθονει την ορθογραφιεα....  για να δουμε!_  :Evilgrin0010:   Εχει λαθοι τωρα;; Το website ειναι: 

http://www.kypros.org/cgi-bin/orthographic

Να και τα γατακια μας!  

Κατω αριστερα η μαμα Σελινη
Κατω δεξια ο μπαμπας Σιμπα
Δηπλα η κορη του Ροζουλα και
πανω πανω η αλλοι κορη, η Μονα Λιζα



_..... Που και που θα ηθελα να γραψω στα Αγγλικα αν ειναι κατι πολλη συμαντικο για να μην ηπαρχουν παραξιγισεις, ενταξη ;_

----------


## Dream Syndicate

Τι όμορφη φωτογραφία με τα γατάκια.Μιάου :Anim 19:

----------


## Anna

Ωραίος ο παπαγάλος,πανέμορφα και τα γατάκια!

----------


## Windsa

Καλώς ήρθες στη παρέα μας!!! )))

----------


## Vogias

Καλώς ήρθες!!!
Επίσης αν χρησιμοποιείς Mozzila μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αυτό: https://addons.mozilla.org/el/thunde...ng-dictionary/ που είναι ο Ελληνικός ορθογραφικός έλεγχος!!!
Καλή συνέχεια!!!

----------


## Sunshine

> Καλώς ήρθες!!!
> Επίσης αν χρησιμοποιείς Mozzila μπορείς να κατεβάσεις αυτό: https://addons.mozilla.org/el/thunde...ng-dictionary/ που είναι ο Ελληνικός ορθογραφικός έλεγχος!!!
> Καλή συνέχεια!!!


Το κατέβασα και είναι πολύ κάλο !  Μου έσωσες!!! Ευχαριστώ!

----------


## vagelis76

Ρενάτε καλώς όρισες και μην αγχώνεσαι για το θέμα της γλώσσας....όταν οι άνθρωποι θέλουν να επικοινωνήσουν μεταξύ τους βρίσκουν το τρόπο!!!!
Εδώ έχουμε καταφέρει να τα λέμε με τα πτηνά μας...οπότε τίποτα δεν είναι δύσκολο.
Ανήκεις στη "κατηγορία" των μελών που δεν κάνουν λάθη επειδή ίσως βαριούνται ή αδιαφορούν για την σύνταξη και την ορθογραφία τους,αντίθετα εσύ προσπαθείς να μάθεις και χρησιμοποιήσεις τη γλώσσα μας που δεν είναι η μητρική σου.Αυτό για μένα κάνει τη παρουσία σου εδώ πιο ξεχωριστή!!!!
Καλή διαμονή και όμορφες συζητήσεις!!!!!!

----------

